# Opinions on the Jet line of tools?



## st.ryder64 (Jan 21, 2013)

The wife and I were at a local higher-end tool store the other day and it seemed like the Jet line was a more manageable price point compared to some of the other stuff they had on the floor. We're looking to get a jointer and planer. Any opinions from the collective? They had the 6" jointer, #708466DXK for $873 (Quick-set knives, not helical) and the 15" planer, #708543 (Helical) for $2717. I'm new to both tools but would prefer to buy something that'll do what I need as I grow in experience and skills.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is always best to do your own comparative shopping by seeing up close (and perhaps trying) any type of equipment - woodworking or otherwise! Make a list of features you NEED, and what comes standard. Do you need to up-grade your power source-(110 to 220), how much space will the new toy take, is it mobile or can it be, when will this "toy" go on sale???? Compare $ including delivery, setup costs, guarantee, service/parts. Just a few questions to ask before you buy. Only you can decide what will work best for your needs now & in the future. Be safe.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal opinion of Jet is that they're good, but a bit overpriced. My BIL has a Jet drill press which works perfectly fine, but for the life of me I can't see why it's any better than my FIL's Craftsman, which I know was a lot cheaper new.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I probably have the same jointer, but mine is blue. 1990 something year model. I added a Grizzly spiral head to it. It works great for me. The 6 inch capacity can be limiting if you work on lumber wider than that, but I have a one car garage with not much room to work. 

Good luck.
Tools like that may outlive you.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Like most mfg's now a days, they have a broad line of quality, features and price range. They've also changed a lot throughout the years.

I have an old (blue) JET drill press that is a well made beast. I've looked at some of their stuff (like the planer/jointer combos) that did not look so great to me.

In general, in terms of price/value, I've concluded that Grizzly tends to be beat them most of the time.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

NickDIY said:


> In general, in terms of price/value, I've concluded that Grizzly tends to be beat them most of the time.


+1 check out grizzly.com. even with shipping, Griz tends to have much better price points. There are a lot of people out there that love grizzly. I am one of them. Great prices, broad product line, good customer support. If nothing else, when looking at a given tool, I check to see what griz has that is similar. Every time I look at a Jet tool, there is a griz that has the same features at a much lower price. Some of these tools appear to come from the same factory.

On a jointer, I'm looking to buy an 8" and have concluded Griz is better than Jet. The bed is longer and you can get a Griz G0656PX spiral head unit for $1250 vs the JJ-8HH for $1950 (CPO online). Shipping from Griz is 150 iirc, not sure CPO.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Watch for 10% to 15% off list sales. My local woodworking store will have this once or twice a year on Jet and Powermatic that they carry.
I imagine Grizzly does the same thing.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a number of Jet machines:
1642 wood lathe
6" long bed jointer with the quickset blades
1 1/2 hp dust collector
14" bandsaw with the extension
1 hp buffer
All the above work fine and I have been very happy with them. Jet was one of the earlier companies to start building machines in Taiwan. I haven't had any quality issues or problems. The fit and finish is very good. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Tree Hugger said:


> Watch for 10% to 15% off list sales. My local woodworking store will have this once or twice a year on Jet and Powermatic that they carry. I imagine Grizzly does the same thing.


. 

Woodcraft is doing that this weekend.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got an email from Woodcraft. Starting tomorrow, 15% off all Jet and Powermatic woodworking machines and accessories. 2 days only.

Just sayin'
Mike


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I just got an email from Woodcraft. Starting tomorrow, 15% off all Jet and Powermatic woodworking machines and accessories. 2 days only. Just sayin' Mike


Jinx


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I have several Jet tools. Two table saws, two drill presses, 12 inch compound miter saw, spindle sander, a bandsaw and two lathes. I've been happy with every piece purchased and they have all been reasonably well adjusted out of the box. I also have tried the Grizzly route, getting two shapers and a jointer from them. The jointer was abused by the shipper which was a bit of a drag, and one of the shapers had an issue not keeping its height adjustment until I figured out the problem.
Jet tools go "on sale" three or more times a year, bringing the cost more in line with the Grizzly, but still not as "affordable", BUT, You can buy the Jet tools from a local Woodcraft or Rockler dealer, establishing a relationship with them which can prove beneficial. The jet tools are delivered to their store on a Jet delivery truck that will handle the equipment carefully, assuring that the equipment arrives intact. Not so with the common carriers used by Grizzly.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mort said:


> Jinx


Ha ha, we were typing at the same time.  But you type faster than me. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodchux said:


> It is always best to do your own comparative shopping by seeing up close (and perhaps trying) any type of equipment - woodworking or otherwise! Make a list of features you NEED, and what comes standard. Do you need to up-grade your power source-(110 to 220), how much space will the new toy take, is it mobile or can it be, when will this "toy" go on sale???? Compare $ including delivery, setup costs, guarantee, service/parts. Just a few questions to ask before you buy. Only you can decide what will work best for your needs now & in the future. Be safe.


 Well said.

George


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I stand in the Jet corner with my Jet cabinet saw, 14 band saw and the 12 inch planner/jointer combo machine which is a well designed machine that has given me very good result for 2 years. Looking at a machine and using one are not the same. The tool is very easy to convert and both tools were spot on out of the crate. I know folks who earn their livelihood working the wood don't have the 2 min to spare converting the tool each time they need too - but I a retired hobbyist with limited space in my workshop and I'll stand solid behind my Jet 12 inch combo planner/jointer!


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Jet is a solid reputable company....not so different than General International, Grizzly, Shop Fox, and others that offer similar classes of stationary power tools. As with any brand, I caution that the brand itself doesn't perform any tasks...the tool does. Many tools from the same brand, have little correlation to each other, so it's always best to evaluate each tool on it's own merit. The brand is essentially a label, marketing, and a support system....often not a manufacturer any longer. Jet does offer a good warranty and a well polished dealer network... if those are perks that are important to you, expect to pay some premium for it.

Like just about everything else, Jet is imported from Asia. On and off over the years, many of the tools came from the same plant that was spitting out Grizzly, General International, Sunhill, Bridgewood, Woodtek, some PM, and many others. That's not to say that the tools from the same plant are identical, but the design and the castings are darn near identical, and many of the tools are more similar than different ....it's usually all the stuff that bolts on to the castings that differs....switches, motors, fences, wings, stands, bearings, handles, etc. There can also be some spec differences, but keep in mind that it's difficult for factories to offer different sets of specs for each brand...sometimes it's easier and cheaper to just offer the tightest spec to all of them if the capability is there. 

The main point here is that Jet offers some nice tools, but I caution not to treat any brand with so much emotional loyalty that you convince yourself that everything carrying that label is awesome....make them earn your loyalty every time!


----------



## Ron Restorff (Nov 18, 2013)

Excellent post notskot


----------



## Goldwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Jet and Powermatic are basically the same machines, with Jet having a few less features. I have a Powermatic 15" planer with the helical head and have been very happy. I definitely like the helical head and it is worth the price. You will notice a huge difference in feel, noise and finish over the regular bladed planers. I also have a Jet tablesaw as the center of my shop and have been very pleased. I recently picked up a Jet drum sander used and have a problem with the board that controls the feed, but I got it cheap enough to afford to replace the board and still be ahead.


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

I own the jointer you referenced and it is a good one; have no complaints after a little over a year


----------

